

Skype releases a hotfix for Skype 5.0 for Mac OSX - danyork
http://blogs.skype.com/garage/2011/02/skype_50_for_mac_hotfix.html

======
teilo
I want a Skype 5 for Mac hotfix that fixes the crappy new UI.

Horrendous. Bug ugly candy buttons. Fonts too big. Way too much white space.

Give us back a compact view, at least as an option! I mean, you are absolutely
forced into a one-window-to-rule-them-all mode. No way out. Cannot even
collapse the window panes. A chat program should not take up half the screen.
Seriously, it's not like there were no good Mac chat clients out there to
learn from.

Custom chat styles by the user community have helped, but that's just the chat
window pane. The rest still looks like crap.

